# Trip Cost $8000. Driving 3131 miles through 7 European countries in new BMW PRICELESS



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

*Trip Cost $4410. Driving 3131 miles through 7 European countries in new BMW PRICELESS*

Air Ticket = $1110
Hotel = $700 + 85,000 Marriott Point + 306,000 Hilton Points
Food = $900
Gas = $950
Parking + Toll + Tour + Transportation = $750

*Trip Cost =$4410. Driving 3131 miles through 7 European countries in 14 days in new BMW = PRICELESS.*

Other Expenses = $3600

*Departure:* ORD May 10th
*Return:* VIE May 27th
*Number of Nights:* 16

CA: Irv Robinson @ Motor Werks BMW of Barrington

*Hotels Stayed At*
1. Hilton Munich City
2. Hilton Prague
3. Renaissance Amsterdam
4. Radisson SAS Hotel
5. Albergo Lenno
6. Hilton Molino Stucky Venice
7. Renaissance Salzburg Hotel Congress Center
8. Hilton Budapest WestEnd
9. Hilton Vienna

*Photos (Shared @ Kodak Gallery. Please click the following links)*
1.	Munich (May 11 - May 13)
2.	Prague (May 13 - May 15)
3.	Amsterdam (May 15- May 17)
4.	Koln (May 17)
5.	Black Forest (May 17)
6.	Lucerne (May 17 - May 18)
7.	Interlaken (May 18)
8.	Lake Como (May 18 - May 20)
9.	Venice (May 20 - May 22)
10.	Innsburck (May 22)
11.	Salzburg (May 22 - May)
12.	Mondsee (May 23)
13.	Budapest (May 23 - 24)
14.	Melk (May 25)
15.	Vienna (May 24 - May 27)
16.	Hotels
17.	Random Car Pics
18.	On The Road
19.	Food
20. BMW 335xi
21. PCD (Pending)


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice albums, sounds like you had a great time.


The food album really looks great. You had to have put on a pound or two.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great pics and trip.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time too!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Excellent photo albums! Great trip! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

Really great pictures!!!!!! i love the misc car pics too, how you took pictures of various types of cars you saw during your visit!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

This is an example of an extremely cool and compact ED report!

Excellent pics too.


----------



## mg e30 (Aug 12, 2007)

Bat Mobile! :thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Awesome photos,looks like you had an amazing time so far,can't wait to see the PCD along with the journey home ! So what was your average drive time each day and what was the longest ?


----------



## j128i (Oct 17, 2008)

*Wow, amazing! You beat me by 48 miles.*

We went to 7 European countries in 14 days on 3083 miles of driving.
Great pictures!


----------



## bone_doc (Mar 31, 2009)

Amazing trip report, great pictures! Really well organized, thank you for sharing. Congratulations!


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

Robsa said:


> Nice albums, sounds like you had a great time.
> 
> The food album really looks great. You had to have put on a pound or two.


Thanks. I actually gained couple of pounds. Gotta work losing extra now.


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

IrvRobinson said:


> Awesome photos,looks like you had an amazing time so far,can't wait to see the PCD along with the journey home ! So what was your average drive time each day and what was the longest ?


Average drive was 4-6 hrs. Longest was 11 - 11.5 hrs from Prague to Amsterdam. It was supposed to be 8 hrs drive but we were stuck in an accident on autobahn for about 2.5 hrs. I took turns with my wife. For some reasons we were not tired of driving. May be it's just a bimmer effect.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> Excellent photo albums! Great trip! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


+1!!! Excellent albums! Congrats!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing; nice color combo. Nice pictures and all, but how about the STORY of your adventure?


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

You can't count shopping ----------- this has great variable.


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

boothguy said:


> Thanks for sharing; nice color combo. Nice pictures and all, but how about the STORY of your adventure?


Working on the story. I will update the post once it's ready.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

BTW, will have to wait to see your pictures. My stupid company blocks Kodak site.


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

mason said:


> You can't count shopping ----------- this has great variable.


Updated the body of the post. But is it possible to update thread title?


----------



## bim1214 (May 19, 2009)

What a cool trip!  Love the pics! Congrats!


----------

